# Sharing Own's Webcomics?



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I CAN'T say I'm hosting a serious webcomic since all I'm doin' is having fun.

But I was wondering if there are artists here willing to share their webcomics with me:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1831226/ .-1

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1833660/ .-2

I don't have a hosting site, cause I'm just starting but maybe later.

I like funny webcomics but I enjoy almost everything, so if you're willing to share please do =3.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Dec 30, 2008)

I have one though it's all feral, not anthro.
Plus it's just starting so there's only 2 pages and the site still looks messy. >.<

http://akona-eros.lennoxbuilt.com


----------



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

Well it's a start!
It takes a lot of efforth to do comics like that, tho...


----------



## Journey (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm still kind of early in mine too but here's my link http://www.newdawncomic.com/


----------



## Aurali (Jan 5, 2009)

I ish my own host.. but since I ish too lazy to make a new site for it..

my comic: http://forum.furryplay.com/YaBB.pl?num=1229664468

There will be 5 updates tommorrow (when I finally have access to a scanner!)


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't have mine drawn or out yet...but it will be published in my magazine Paw Prints.


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 8, 2009)

Webcomics do take a lot of time and effort it seems. I'm still preparing and writing before I kick off my very own, as well.


----------

